
Show HN: Embedded v8 inspector integration with chromedev tools front end - harshahs
https://github.com/hsharsha/v8inspector
======
styfle
How is this different than node --inspect index.js

~~~
harshahs
This is to debug embedded javascript application which does not depend on
node. It gives same functionality as node inspect.

